# 10 Mittelklasse-Netzteile im Test - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 03 / 2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 10 Mittelklasse-Netzteile im Test - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 03 / 2009


----------



## theLamer (28. Januar 2009)

*Tagan PipeRock  500W ATX 2.2 (TG500-BZ)*

hab das Netzteil und bin im Moment absolut zufrieden 
HD4870 CF oder GTX 260 SLI geht damit zwar nicht, hab aber vor, HD4850 CF laufen zu lassen - das NT ist ja ok dafür 

Für Modding sehr gut geeignet und relativ leise - TOP :


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (28. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> hab das Netzteil und bis im Moment absolut zufrieden



Hab das auch. Bilde mir zwar ein, dass es bei Belastung der 12V-Schiene pfeift, kann aber auch die Graka sein. Is sowieso im Antec nicht hörbar.


----------



## UnnerveD (28. Januar 2009)

Hab das Dark Power Pro 7 - unhörbar und durch nen glücklichen Umstand für nen Tagespreis von 79€ bekommen - wunderbar...


----------



## LordRevan1991 (28. Januar 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Hab das Dark Power Pro 7 - unhörbar und durch nen glücklichen Umstand für nen Tagespreis von 79€ bekommen - wunderbar...


Ich freu mich auch, dass ein Vertreter der P7-Reihe getestet wird. Ich hab die 450W-Version und bin richtig stolz darauf. Super Kabelmanagement, umfangreiches Zubehör und absolut _unhörbar_ (~550 RPM beim Spielen).


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Januar 2009)

Ähm, wenn das Mittelklasse-Netzteile sind, was sind denn Oberklasse-Netzteile?


----------



## rabensang (28. Januar 2009)

Schön, mal wieder Netzteile. Hab jetzt erst das von corsair verbaut. Bin mal gespannt wie das abschneidet.


----------



## Jami (28. Januar 2009)

Endlich mal kommt mal ein aktueller und was die Lautstärkeangaben betrifft, verlässlicher Test. Darauf warte ich schon lange 
Freu mich schon auff díe 03/09. Wenn ich Glück hab krieg ich sie schon Montag


----------



## XXTREME (28. Januar 2009)

Meins ist nicht mit dabei, von daher für mich uninteressant . Dann ist in der neuen Ausgabe auch noch dieser komische GTX285 Test (langweilig) ich glaub ich muss mein Abo mal überdenken.


----------



## snoooc (28. Januar 2009)

Is ja genial, werde mir nähmlich in der nächsten Woche nen neues NT holen, und bekomme so noch mal bestätigung (es soll das Enermax Modul82+ 525W werden). Mal sehen wie das Baugleiche Pro (ohne Kabelmanegment) abschneidet.


----------



## UnnerveD (28. Januar 2009)

Was die Lautstärke angeht, ist das Enermax 525W ebenfalls unhörbar - hab ich im Zweitpc verbaut.


----------



## TSchaK (28. Januar 2009)

mein Tagan ist dabei und ich bin voll zufrieden damit....
ma gugen wie gut es sich in dem test gegen die Konkurrenz schlägt


----------



## PiEpS (28. Januar 2009)

Ich würde gerne OCZ Netzteile mal im Test sehen, irgendwie werden die immer übergangen.


----------



## XXTREME (28. Januar 2009)

PiEpS schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne OCZ Netzteile mal im Test sehen, irgendwie werden die immer übergangen.




Sehe ich ähnlich .


----------



## red_hammer (28. Januar 2009)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Netzteil aus der PCGH-Aboprämie???

Dort wird ja das Jersey GameZone 750W angeboten. Hab bis jetzt noch keinen Test gefunden.

Taugt das was oder bekomme ich da Prämienschrott...


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (28. Januar 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ähm, wenn das Mittelklasse-Netzteile sind, was sind denn Oberklasse-Netzteile?



Mittelklasse-Netzteil sind  ~450-550Watt
Oberklasse-Netzteile sind ab 600Watt


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Januar 2009)

red_hammer schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Netzteil aus der PCGH-Aboprämie???
> Dort wird ja das Jersey GameZone 750W angeboten. Hab bis jetzt noch keinen Test gefunden.
> Taugt das was oder bekomme ich da Prämienschrott...


Premienschrott...


PiEpS schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne OCZ Netzteile mal im Test sehen, irgendwie werden die immer übergangen.


Schau mal auf P3D, da sind einige vertreten.
Die alten FSP built sind recht gut gewesen, die neuen sind leider Sirtec basiert...


----------



## PiEpS (28. Januar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Premienschrott...
> 
> Schau mal auf P3D, da sind einige vertreten.
> Die alten FSP built sind recht gut gewesen, die neuen sind leider Sirtec basiert...


Habe in meinem ersten PC das GAMEXSTREAM 600Watt und in meinem alten das 520Watt Modstream, ka ob die jetzt Sirtec oder FSP sind, denk aber mal FSP da schon älter. Kann mich jedenfalls kaum beklagen sind echt Topteile, das GAMEXSTREAM ist aber ein ticken hörbar im Rechner, aber evtl bin ich da auch etwas überempfindlich in letzter Zeit geworden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Januar 2009)

> Mittelklasse-Netzteil sind ~450-550Watt
> Oberklasse-Netzteile sind ab 600Watt



Also ist n 650 Watt Billignetzteil n Oberklasse-Netzteil?


----------



## Athlon1000TB (28. Januar 2009)

hab das corsair vx 550w. bis jetzt absolut zufrieden und es bleibt leise


----------



## Speedi (28. Januar 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Also ist n 650 Watt Billignetzteil n Oberklasse-Netzteil?



Wie du in dem von dir zitierten Beitrag lesen kannst, sind Netzteile ab 600 Watt Oberklasse-Netzteile und keine Billig-Netzteile, es sei denn, du hast ein No-Name-Gerät in deinem Rechner stecken^^

Ich habe ein be quiet! Straight Power mit 600 Watt, welches immer unhörbar bleibt. Darauf lege ich nämlich am meisten Wert.

In meinem schon etwas älteren Zweit-Rechner steckt ein Netzteil von FSP mit 250 Watt, das ist auch sehr leise, wie ich finde und versorgt ne 8600 GT problemlos^^


----------



## Eldorado (28. Januar 2009)

Freu mich auch schon darauf, wird das erste sein was ich am Samstag lesen werde.

Ich würde es auch mal gut finden (ich stelle schon wieder Ansprüche) wenn PCGH mal alle NT mit 80+ Silver oder/und Gold testen würden. Darunter kommt mir kein NT mehr ins Haus.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Januar 2009)

Jo, also ein 650 Watt Noname-Netzteil ist kein Oberklasse-Netzteil? Aber es hat doch 650 Watt, deshalb ist es nach euch Experten doch Oberklasse?



> Mittelklasse-Netzteil sind ~450-550Watt
> Oberklasse-Netzteile sind ab 600Watt


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Januar 2009)

Nein, denn es hat keine 650W, die stehen nur drauf!
Die 550W NoNames entsprechn etwa 350W Markengeräten.


----------



## orange619 (28. Januar 2009)

Sind dann alle im test vertretenen NTs Markennetzteile?
Bisher hielt ich nur Enermax Tagan und beQuiet für solche. Jetz is noch Corsair dazu gekommen. Welche Kriterien müssen erfüllt werden um ein NT gut zu machen (vorausgesetzt Marke= gut). 
mfg orange


----------



## Birdy84 (28. Januar 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ähm, wenn das Mittelklasse-Netzteile sind, was sind denn Oberklasse-Netzteile?


Imho sind das alles Netzteile der oberen Mittelklasse, wenn nicht Oberklasse. Denn für einen Mittelklasse PC (z.B. E8500+HD4870) reicht auch ein gutes 350W Netzteil locker aus.


----------



## Mosla (28. Januar 2009)

Was ich nicht verstehe, wieso wird nicht das Tagan Superrock 500 Watt getestet, da das Piperock ein älteren Serie angehört?! 

Ich besitze das Tagan Superrock mit 600 Watt und es ist wirklich sehr preiswert und läuft hervorragend. Auf das Kabelmanagement kann ich verzichten.

Hier noch ein Test mit dem 680er, was ja eigentlich baugleich dem 600er ist:

http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=28151


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Januar 2009)

Also wird nach der tatsächlichen Leistung eines Netzteils klassifiziert. Ok. Aber dann ist n 700 Watt Noname-Netzteil n Mittelklasse-Netzteil.  0.o


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. Januar 2009)

Mhm, beim Netzteilttest fehlen mir die Billigheimer.
Dann würde man den Unterschied mal sehen. Ich sehe diese Netzteile schon als Oberklasse, da die meisten Systeme damit laufen und sie wirklich das leisten, was draufsteht.

Wie gesagt, OCZ fehlt hier und das Billig-Zeugs.

Andere Frage: Schickt ihr die Nts dann wieder zurück, verkauft ihr die weiter oder behaltet ihr die NTs...


----------



## greentea908 (28. Januar 2009)

das tagan superrock mag gut sein wie laut pc-experience. ich hatte vor mir das seasonic m12d 750 für ein evtl. SLI zu kaufen. laut pc-experience ist das 850W modell das non-plus ultra. dennoch häufen sich die klagen über verschmorte netzteile und explosionen. abwarten was was die zeit sagt.

jedenfalls ist auch mir ein superrock lieber wie ein pfeifendes und billiges piperock.


----------



## Manuel_S (28. Januar 2009)

> Andere Frage: Schickt ihr die Nts dann wieder zurück, verkauft ihr die weiter oder behaltet ihr die NTs...



Die gehen wieder zurück.  Was danach damit geschieht weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## rabensang (28. Januar 2009)

Die werden bestimmt wieder OVP und dann an ahnungslose Kunden verschickt.

Die PCGH Red. bringen die Teile kurz vor den Tod und sagen es war ein normaler Test.


----------



## Gast20150401 (28. Januar 2009)

Die PCGH Red. bringen die Teile kurz vor den Tod und sagen es war ein normaler Test.[/quote]

*@ rabensang*

Richtig so,wir wollen ja wissen ob die was taugen.


----------



## Endogen (28. Januar 2009)

Ich habe das "be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550 Watt". Bin sehr zufrieden damit, was die Lautstärke, Temperaturentwicklung und Laststabilität (12 V - Leitung) betrifft. Bin gespannt auf das Testergebnis der PCGH - Redaktion.

mfg


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Januar 2009)

Für mich sind die meisten von den aufgelisteten auch Oberklasse Netzteile. Auch n Be Quiet 400 Watt Netzteil ist für mich Oberklasse. Die Ausdrücke: Mittelklasse, Unterklasse und Oberklasse sind m.M.n falsch gewählt oder zumindest verwirrend. Bezeichungen wie: mittlere Leistungsklasse, untere Leistungsklasse und obere Leistungsklasse wären richtig bzw. besser. :p


----------



## rabensang (28. Januar 2009)

Passt schon mit der Mittelklasse. Oberklasse geht dann mehr in die Richtung 750-1000Watt


----------



## Alizone (28. Januar 2009)

Das Be Quiet Dark Pro P7 550W interessiert mich schon länger, von daher bin ich auf den Test gespannt. Hoffentlich landet die Ausgabe noch diese Woche in meinen Briefkasten ^^


----------



## Equilibrium (28. Januar 2009)

Bin mal gespannt, wie das TT Toughpower abschneidet. Hab zwar den großen Bruder 1200W aber ich denke von der fertigung tun die sich nicht viel.

Bin mit meinem auch super zufrieden und habe Leistung bis der Arzt kommt. kein einbrechen der 12V schiene o.ä.
Es ist auch nicht laut.

greetz, Equilibrium


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Januar 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie das TT Toughpower abschneidet. Hab zwar den großen Bruder 1200W aber ich denke von der fertigung tun die sich nicht viel.


Das is 'nen ganz anderes Design, schau doch mal bei jonnyguru oder ANandtech.
Wobei man da eher genervt ist, ein CWT NT, wie die Toughpower, zu bekommen..


----------



## Equilibrium (28. Januar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das is 'nen ganz anderes Design, schau doch mal bei jonnyguru oder ANandtech...


 
Jap hast recht! Ist auch ganz anders aufgebaut. Sorry für meine unwissendheit.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wobei man da eher genervt ist, ein CWT NT, wie die Toughpower, zu bekommen..


 
Wieso ist es schwer an so ein NT ran zu kommen?

greetz Equilibrium


----------



## pcfreak26 (28. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auf den Bericht gespannt, Ich hab jetzt selbst ein "TAGAN PipeRock 500W ATX 2.2 (TG500-BZ) in meinem BIG-Tower, welches ich gegen mein defektes "TAGAN Easycon 480W" ersetzt bekommen habe, und ich bin mit Tagan sehr zufrieden. Habe hier tlw. sehr krasse Spannungseinbrüche im Stromnetz, so das die meisten Geräte einfach neu starten, nur die PC´s mit den Tagan Netzteilen macht das nichts aus und der PC tut weiter sein Dienst ohne abzustürzen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Januar 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Wieso ist es schwer an so ein NT ran zu kommen?


Ganz im Gegenteil...
So ziemlich jedes NT ab 750W war von denen, mittlererweile ists etwas anders...

z.B. Corsairs TX Serie oder die größeren HX...


----------



## namoet (29. Januar 2009)

hab auch das tagan (wie so viele hier...), war damals meine abo prämie . bin sehr zufrieden, sehr leise, kein quietschen.


----------



## Zulustar (29. Januar 2009)

Noch mal für die unwissenden, die Qualität eines Netzteils ergibt sich nicht aus der Wattzahl sondern am Wirkungsgrad und an der Stromaufnahme/abgabe.
wie split99999  richtig gesagt hat sind das oben alles Oberklasse-(jenseits der 80 % wirkungsgrad) netzteile die nur noch durch mehr Watt nach oben die Liste ergänzen würden. Von den verbauten Komponenten bleibt alles gleich halt nur die max Wattzahl ändert sich.

Und zum Thema ein 750W billig NT ist nicht automatisch Oberklasse netzteil, nicht wenn es mir nur effektiv 500 W strom fürn rechner ermöglicht aber 750 w aus der steckdose saugt, gibt es aber 600W+ an den Rechner ist es wiederum ein Schnäppchen aus der Oberklasse gewesen 

Ich selbst hab ein BQ Straight Power 500 (sogut wie unhörbar im betrieb) und will mir für meinen neuen Serverrechner ein BQ Dark power pro P7 mit 550w zulegen.


----------



## Wolf2660 (30. Januar 2009)

Naja, wenigstens hab ich kein Low-Budget bzw. Low-End (unterklasse) Netzteil. Oder ist ein Enermax Modu 82+ 425W Low-Budget bzw Low-End(unterklasse)? 

Wann werden den mal die kleinen getestet? Weil ich geh mal davon aus das ich mit meinem NT ein 4850 CF betreiben könnte.


----------



## Yutshi (31. Januar 2009)

also wenn jemand aus diesem forum eine 9800GTX+ mit einem gut übertakteten E6600er und 2 Festplatten mit einem 350W Netzteil von Corsair betreiben kann, dann denke ich schon, dass dein CF nicht schlecht bedient ist.

Und: es gibt auch leute, die können sich kein NT für ca. 100 euro und mehr leisten...


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2009)

Mal sehen, was so in der PCGH ausführlich steht, freu mich schon auf Mittwoch, dann gibts wieder mein lieblings"buch"
als ich angefangen jhabe mit PCGH lesen(08/08) war ja auch schon so ein test drinne, nur mit anderen NTs, bin gespannt


----------



## kmf (31. Januar 2009)

Hehe ...  

7 von 10 Netzteilen in der Klasse bis 550W bei SLi/CF durchgefallen. 

Und bei den 3 die es geschafft haben, finde ich es auch grenzwertig, weil die mehr als 600W abgeben müssen. Eines davon sogar 124W über der Nennleistung. Fragt sich, wie lange das gut geht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Januar 2009)

Kollege Monty hat zwei 285er verwendet oder? Davon schluckt eine alleine ja schon 150 Watt 

cYa


----------



## Uziflator (31. Januar 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was so in der PCGH ausführlich steht, freu mich schon auf Mittwoch, dann gibts wieder mein lieblings"buch"
> als ich angefangen jhabe mit PCGH lesen(08/08) war ja auch schon so ein test drinne, nur mit anderen NTs, bin gespannt


Mittwoch?!
Da hab ich die schon 6 mal gelesen!

Abo FTW!




PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Kollege Monty hat zwei 285er verwendet oder? Davon schluckt eine alleine ja schon 150 Watt
> 
> cYa


Aha, einen Spitznamen habt ihr dem Manuel auch schon verpasst.


----------



## kmf (3. Februar 2009)

Bei der Geräuschmessung - welche Werte sind dabei eingeflossen? Oder besser, bei welcher Leistungsabgabe kam es zu der Lautheit. Hab darüber im Heft nix gefunden. 

Ich hoffe nur, dass Kollege _Monty_ die nicht bei max. Leistungsabgabe gemessen hat, weil einige der Netzteile weit oberhalb ihrer Nennleistung betrieben wurden. 

Merkt ihr wahrscheinlich selbst, die Angabe unter 3D ist nicht so recht zuordenbar bzw. reiner Gummiwert.

Ich frage auch deshalb, weil ich mir die Tage beim Zack-Zack das Toughpower mit 650W abgegriffen hab und ich dieses - wo man doch allgemein sagt, die Toughpower seien recht laut - unter 3D nicht als laut empfinde, zumindest nicht lauter als das 620W Liberty von Enermax.

Deshalb würde mich jetzt ein Gegentest bei gleicher Hardwarebestückung - nur stärkere Netzteile - bis ca 750W brennend interessieren. Wäre so was machbar?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Februar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Aha, einen Spitznamen habt ihr dem Manuel auch schon verpasst.



Nein, den hat er selbst mitgebracht. Warum? Frag' ihn. 



kmf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass Kollege _Monty_ die nicht bei max. Leistungsabgabe gemessen hat, weil einige der Netzteile weit oberhalb ihrer Nennleistung betrieben wurden.


Hm? Nennleistung bezieht sich doch auf die Leistungsabgabe, welches wiederum (Leistungsaufnahme x Wirkungsgrad) sein dürfte. Oder?


----------



## kmf (3. Februar 2009)

^^ Tjo bei Trafos, ein Netzteil ist im erweiterten Sinne ja auch nur ein Trafo, wird als Nennleistung die *abgegebene* elektrische Leistung als Nennleistung angegeben - mit anderen Worten die maximal im Dauerbetrieb erreichbare Leistung angegeben.

Sagt mir aber immer noch ned, wann das Toughpower die Randale veranstaltet hat - bei 624W Leistungsaufnahme oder bei 624W Leistungsabgabe.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Februar 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> ^^ Tjo bei Trafos, ein Netzteil ist im erweiterten Sinne ja auch nur ein Trafo, wird als Nennleistung die *abgegebene* elektrische Leistung als Nennleistung angegeben - mit anderen Worten die maximal im Dauerbetrieb erreichbare Leistung angegeben.


Dann sind wir uns ja einig.



kmf schrieb:


> Sagt mir aber immer noch ned, wann das Toughpower die Randale veranstaltet hat - bei 624W Leistungsaufnahme oder bei 624W Leistungsabgabe.


Das Geheimnis kann nur der Monty lüften. Er ist übrigens KEIN kanadischer Monty. *SCNR*


----------



## Avataras (5. Februar 2009)

Schade das das Gigabyte ODIN GT nich dabei is - ist zwar auch etwas älter mittlerweile aber allein die Leistung / Ausstattung machen es redenswert - u.a. die beiliegende Software (was ja bei einem PSU ungewöhnlich ist)


----------

